# I'm broke



## Gixxerjoe04 (Nov 4, 2015)

So last week was my bday, so I thought I'd buy myself a little bday present. Got grizzlys g0453, was going to go with the helical head but decided to wait. Their Christmas sale is going on until the end of the year and the byrd head for it is only $539, hope I have money by then. Might not have money because I ordered the festool domino xl this week, also order some parts for Seneca woodworks so I can use the bits that fit on the domino 500. Pretty excited about both, my bank account is crying right now though. I just keep thinking I could have bought me an older bass tracker so I could go fishing more if I hadn't bought these haha. Oh and I got a HF dust collector last week too haha, but that wasn't much.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Graybeard (Nov 4, 2015)

Those are some nice tools. Congratulations.


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 4, 2015)

Congrats !


----------



## Jim Beam (Nov 4, 2015)

Nuthin better than New Tool Day!

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 4, 2015)

Very cool, new tools are always exciting. Be sure and do a review of the festool and the grizz.


----------



## Tony (Nov 4, 2015)

Very cool Joe! I still have a lunchbox planer, that grizzly looks awesome!! Congrats!! Tony


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Nov 4, 2015)

I used it a little last week, had to do some adjusting on it today, and hopefully will get my dust collector going by the weekend so I can use it more. One thing I gotta figure out is the marks left by the infeed rollers. Still better than my lunch box planer that couldn't get two boards the same thickness without luck. Sad part is how the little 11lb tool cost more than the 600lb one, hopefully it's worth all the hype like I've been told and read about.


----------



## jmurray (Nov 4, 2015)

Whoa the domino cutter was more than the griz?


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Nov 4, 2015)

Haha yea unfortunately.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 5, 2015)

Festool prices are just ridiculous In my opinion. Good tools they are but $$$$$

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Nov 5, 2015)

They are def high, took me a long time to decide if I wanted to pony up the money but from everyone I talked to, owners not salesmen, they say it changes your outlook on woodworking and how you do it. Plus the time you save over traditional m&t, they say it pays for itself, of course that's if you're selling a lot and not just making stuff for yourself. I have a lot of woodcraft gift cards, thought about getting one of their track saws haha


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 5, 2015)

Nice planer. 

You will not be disappointed by festool... I have lots of their stuff at work including the biggest track saw and plunge router along with Sanders and vac systems. They may be expensive but run forever and when they do need work it's super affordable. 

Example is our Sanders. We run them every day for 8 hours minimum, usually takes 2 to 3 yrs for one to die and when it does the most I have paid is 80 bucks for repair. I let woodcraft deal with them and do all the shipping, when it comes back they have completely gone through the whole tool and rebuilt it. Can't beat that IMO. 

That domino will be fun to play with!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Nov 5, 2015)

@gman2431 do you all have one of their track saws?


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 5, 2015)

Aren't most woodworkers generally broke? Chuck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 6, 2015)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> @gman2431 do you all have one of their track saws?



Yes the big one and it's awesome. Just upgraded to it from the smaller one. Also got a couple different size tracks and all the accessories for them so the plunge router can hook to it and do various cuts.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Nov 6, 2015)

I wouldn't mind getting one, I'd probably be alright with the smaller one until those handfull of times. Cutting a miter for a thick bench or something like that. I didn't get their dust extractor, bought an adapter from rockler that fits festool and my shop vac, hoping it works well with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 6, 2015)

Every time I save up enough to buy a Festool tool, I usually buy a new truck or boat or something instead.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Nov 6, 2015)

Yea, after looking at all the tools I've bought this year, I could have finally bought a bass boat, makes me kind of sad. Of course if I ever give up on woodworking, I can just trade all my stuff for a bass boat haha.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 6, 2015)

Maybe you should set up a Shopsmith on a bass boat so you can do both at the same time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Nov 6, 2015)

My outlook is investing in the tools will hopefully make me more money so then I can have both, nice tools and a bass boat down the road, gotta think positive.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

